# MSD 6AL with 2.0 ABA distributor



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone has installed a MSD setup on a 2.0 ABA on carbs?

My question is would I be able to still use the ABA distributor and ICM, and then mate that to the MSD 6AL and timing computer? Or will I still need to back date to the older style distributor.

Pics for views


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Aba only has one window in the dizzy and can't run a 4cyl by itself. Just use the older dizzy.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

That's what I thought. I was hoping that using both the ABA dizzy and the ABA ICM, that it would have a usable output signal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Nope on an ABA the dizzy signal is only used to identify cyl1 compression stroke. The cranks sensor and ECU is used for the rest. 

Best off using an early dizzy.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Nope on an ABA the dizzy signal is only used to identify cyl1 compression stroke. The cranks sensor and ECU is used for the rest.
> 
> Best off using an early dizzy.


I'm already on my hunt through my bins to see what I can put together. 

Thanks for all the help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

You need an Audi 80 2.0 dizzy or swap the reluctor over from a 1.8 Mk2 Digifant dizzy to the ABA dizzy.


----------

